# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  colet kẹp dao máy phay cầm tay

## Quocquan80

anh em trong diển đàn cho mình hỏi có bạn nào có colet kẹp dao cnc gắn trong máy phay cầm tay không ah chia mình vài cái ah thank. colet 3mm , 4mm

----------


## nnk

mua cái áo chuyển 6.35 xuồn 3/4 thôi chứ máy cầm tay hình như không có làm size 3/4

----------

